# John Deere 826



## Dwaugh (Nov 20, 2020)

Good day all, I was given a JD 826 snowblower and wondering if anyone can tell me what this circular item is attached to the outside of the motor. As you can see by the picture it appears to be an option for this blower and 1 wire is broken off and the red wire is attached. Any help would be greatly appreciated and can this part still be obtained?









Thank You 
Daniel Waugh


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

Module for the interlock system.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

This,


----------



## Dwaugh (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank You so much for the information because I have looked online for hours and could not find any information. Can you please tell me what web site you found the information so I can book mark it please. Once again thank you.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Dwaugh said:


> Thank You so much for the information because I have looked online for hours and could not find any information. Can you please tell me what web site you found the information so I can book mark it please. Once again thank you.


I found the above info here, on our site........somewhere, I didn't save the thread after I found it.
I used google search, a lot of times our site comes up with info when you use google search.
The thread was from around 2017.
I will look now.

EDIT,
Sorry, I can't find it but it is here somewhere.
I used a google search and one of the results pointed the thread out here.

EDIT again,
do you have the manual? List your numbers, maybe we can find one.

EDIT one more time,
I found the thread but it won't help you much.








Wiring diagram for older JD 1032 needed


I recently acquired an older 1032 John Deere Walk Behind snowblower in relatively good shape. Under the carburetor cover I found the wiring but there is one wire (white) that is not connected to anything. I haven't had it running yet because I'm going through the drive-train first but I know...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Frog posted this link, https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/

You have to find out what year machine you have.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

I looked it up on the John Deere parts site.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Dwaugh. Here are links to the owners and service manual for your Deere.









John Deere 826 Snowblower Manual.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com













526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## Dwaugh (Nov 20, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> This,
> View attachment 170522





Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Dwaugh. Here are links to the owners and service manual for your Deere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You so much for the information, I ordered a parts book which should arrive tomorrow. Thanks Again Danny


----------



## Dwaugh (Nov 20, 2020)

All First I want to thank all that have helped me identify the safety module part # AM129822 but before I spend 150 dollars for a new one, which seems to be very expense I would like to ask 2 questions. Does anyone know how to bypass that module to make the snowblower work? And the second question is, if someone could take a picture of the module showing where the wires connect. I would like to re solider the loose wire back to the module and see if the module works because it appears to have broken off. Once again thanks for al the help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Dwaugh









From the diagram it looks like it's connected to the two safety handles at the handlebars. It's cold but I'll try to get out to one of my JDs and see if I can get a photo.

.









.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My 10/32 was disconnected by the dealer who owned and used it. It's raining here now but my suggestion is start it, start disconnecting wires, maybe start at the safety module.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I checked on mine and both wires are disconnected. The red has an eyelet so I'm guessing that goes to ground but the yellow has a male connector.


.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Does anyone know how to bypass that module to make the snowblower work?


The wire with the red arrow leads into the ignition coil. Grounding it will kill the ignition, shutting off the machine. So anything attached to the insulated screw at the yellow arrow is intended to stop the machine if you ground the other end of the wire. To disable the module, simply remove the interlock module and any wires running out of it. The wire I marked with green probably runs up to a key switch on the dash to allow you to turn the engine off from the operators position. It also could be the remains of the safety interlock system if it runs up to the handles. I would remove all that if it is still there and run the wire directly to the key switch. The unmarked wire will run up to whatever engine shut off device the manufacturer supplied with the engine.


----------



## Dwaugh (Nov 20, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I checked on mine and both wires are disconnected. The red has an eyelet so I'm guessing that goes to ground but the yellow has a male connector.
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for getting back to me. I


deezlfan said:


> The wire with the red arrow leads into the ignition coil. Grounding it will kill the ignition, shutting off the machine. So anything attached to the insulated screw at the yellow arrow is intended to stop the machine if you ground the other end of the wire. To disable the module, simply remove the interlock module and any wires running out of it. The wire I marked with green probably runs up to a key switch on the dash to allow you to turn the engine off from the operators position. It also could be the remains of the safety interlock system if it runs up to the handles. I would remove all that if it is still there and run the wire directly to the key switch. The unmarked wire will run up to whatever engine shut off device the manufacturer supplied with the engine.
> 
> View attachment 170778


Thanks for the information because I plan on by passing that module.


----------



## Spindler (Aug 19, 2019)

Dwaugh said:


> Thank You so much for the information because I have looked online for hours and could not find any information. Can you please tell me what web site you found the information so I can book mark it please. Once again thank you.


I just did the very same and started a new thread regarding this silly object!


----------

